# ohio rendy?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

how many people/goats are usually at the ohio rendy? i am going, taking my two goats, and i'm coming with my friend. and what type of thing would be good to bring for the potluck? it is just over an hour drive for me and i wasnt sure what to take. i was thinking bread or rolls. i make great sourdough 

just wondering... :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can't take potato salad or something like that...because it is a perishable.... then ...Bread or rolls is good.... :wink:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

so i should make like sixty rolls? i make 'em big enough to fill my hand when it is cupped. and they keep for a few days without refridgeration.
well i guess i better beef up my starter! lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah... that would work....depends on how many.. you want to take....they sure sound yummy.... :thumb: :drool:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ya, they are great right out of the oven with butter and honey on 'em... jeez, now i'm hungry too...  lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not fair...I want some...HeHe... :laugh:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha!  ya, i wish i was at home so i could make some right now! i am definitely gonna make some asap when i get home! mmmmmm... i can smell them already!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: yeah... the funny part is ...I smell them to.... LOL :help: :doh:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

do you cook? i could write you the recipe. its easy once you do it a few times.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dunno about toth, but I would love the recipe! And some of your starter too...lol I can't find anyone here local to me that uses real starter for sourdough. I miss living so close to san francisco sometimes. (but not often enough to move back, lol)


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha! ya, i know what you mean.
i make my own starter. its not as hard as some people would leave you to believe...
starter: when you boil potatoes take two cups of the water and put it in a jar (mine is a half gallon jar and it gets a workout). when the potatoe water is warm (not hot and not cool) add one packet of yeast (if you buy it in bulk i would use about 2 teaspoons) and 2 tablespoons of sugar. mix it and let it set for a minute. then add about 2 cups flour. it should be about the consistincy of pancake batter. put a damp paper towel/small cloth over it (to keep out dust and stuff but let it breath too). every day add one cup flour, one tblsp. sugar, about one cup water (room temp.) until your jar is full but be careful becuase if you "over feed it" it will ooze everywhere like a volcano! not something you want to do, believe me.
to make bread here is what i do:
*2 cups starter in large bowl
*add one cup warm water, about 1/3 cup honey, one egg
*add enough flour to make a dough, not too much or it will be like a brick (this is where "practice makes perfect" comes in)
*preheat oven to 450 degrees F
*bake at 450 F for about 20 minutes
*turn oven off and go to bed. i usually make it at night so it goes in the oven at around 9 or 10 pm and comes out in the morning
~when i make rolls i make them the size of my cupped hand
*bake on a greased cookie sheet at 400 F for about 15 minutes
*when they are almost done i put honey or butter on them with a marinating brush and put them back in the oven
~and after you use some starter, to replenish it add one cup flour, one tblsp. sugar, about one cup water (room temp.) like before. dont fill the jar all the way because you have to feed it every couple days
~if you leave it on the counter you will have to make bread every day to keep it going
~ if you want you can keep itin the fridge and feed it once every week
~it will seperate a little and look like water is sitting on the starter but its okay and you can just mix it back in
~IT WILL SMELL SOUR thats good!
good luck!!!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

oooh, yummy I will have to try this! I miss good bread! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> do you cook? i could write you the recipe. its easy once you do it a few times.


HeHe...yes ...and in the same token ...thank you for putting up the recipe...sounds so good.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

didnt mean to sound rude... its just everyone in my area doesnt cook anything. unless you count ramen noodles, mac'n'cheese, or chef boyarde (sp) cooking. only some elderly folks still cook. its a realy bummer. all they make is noodles! christmas noodles, easter noodles, thanksgiving noodles,...... jeez! enough noodles already! 
lol! 
ya, dont forget to let it rise! if you dont let it rise its really heavy. and it has to rise for quite a while in a warm place. hope ya'll like it!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't think it was rude btw... its that way here a lot. When I tell people I make my own bread they look at me like I am a crazy woman. They ask WHY!?! you can just buy it in the store! And I say that I can make a loaf of bread that is tons better for me and my family for about a 1/4 the price is why...lol Plus it tastes better.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah, way better taste! it makes the store stuff look like a thin, white sponge. :S ick!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...I agree...homemade is alot better.....and to have someone share something... that they love to do and are really good at...... is a wonderful thing... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for putting up the recipe. I am going to try it soon. I love baking bread too. I made a sourdough starter this winter and keep mine in the refridgerator. Only have to feed it once a week.


----------

